# Bits and pieces of meat



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

We have cleaned out a freezer. We have pork roasts, deer roasts and rabbit. do I need to separate all of this and can separately or can I just can it all together. Our canned meat is either for bbq, tacos etc. Dishes like that.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Make a big stew of meat. It'll work fine. Meat is 90 minutes @ 10lbs no matter what kind of meat it is. Might get an interesting flavor.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Make a big stew of meat. It'll work fine. Meat is 90 minutes @ 10lbs no matter what kind of meat it is. Might get an interesting flavor.


Thanks Uncle Joe. I thought as much but did not want to ruin all this meat. With sauces and such I did not think that it would matter but had to go to the experts to make sure.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Yum! you can use if for many mixed meat dishes...cassoulet, brushwick stew, booyah, etc!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have never met a good chili that wasn't put together with a combo of meats!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> I have never met a good chili that wasn't put together with a combo of meats!


Exactly! I don't give out some a my recipes, chilli bein onea them. All I'll say be.....beef an pork.


----------

